# Aeropress method: feedback please!



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

Is anyone about to get an Aeropress and looking to find out how to use it?

Or just looking to try out new methods?

I've been using an Aeropress for a couple of years now, and went to a coffee brewing masterclass last week so decided to pull together what I've learned so far in a blog post. If you have the time and interest to read it and let me know if it was useful it'd be much appreciated.

Here's the link to the post:

http://beanmeupscotty.com/2013/12/21/how-to-make-coffee-using-an-aeropress/

Key things I'd love to find out:

- did it make sense?

- any steps I've missed out?

- did it actually improve the flavour of your coffee?

Have a great Christmas guys!


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

I use a Porlex grinder too, and find that 2 clicks from closed works for me. I use the inverted method.

i pour the water in, give it a quick stir, and put my cup with milk into the microwave for 30 seconds. Mug out, aeropress on, push.

Works fine for me that way.

I've also tried it as a basic pour-over with a coarser grind. Inverted to start with, then when I'm ready I put it onto the mug and remove the plunger. Coffee comes out quite quickly to start with, but then slows at the half-way mark.

Which method I use depends on what I am up to, and who else is around.


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheers for the response Saftlad.

I was justing thinking of using it as a pour over, cool that you've tried it. What's the taste like doing it that way?

I'm just about to buy a V60 pour over so might try and comparison between that and an Aeropress used as a pour over.

Porlex - have you ever seen a website with suggested settings for different brew types? It'd be really handy to see what seetings people use for different methods.

Happy coffee making, Scott


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Scott,

Just gave your recipe a go...whilst I appreciate the depth of comments, I did find following the prep & method in real time a little awkward, perhaps the number of steps could be condensed so that once your water's hot & you're ready to go, it can all be viewed on one screen with no scrolling? The bit about grind philosophy bulks it out a bit too much, and grind size doesn't follow brew time so much when steeping, so you can actually steep in a French press with just about any grind (as long as you can filter/keep out the silt).

I got quite a concentrated cup, perhaps a little more extraction than I was expecting? Have you tried a shorter steep? I'd also try with & without the stir at 2min, or maybe do the second stir a bit earlier?

I tend to find my Porlex stays between 5 & 7 clicks (unless trying an espresso shot) as when you get much coarser than a turn out the grind size gets really inconsistent. That said, Coffee Hit had a downloadable PDF with a user/care & maintainance guide for the Porlex.

I have also used the Aeropress as a straight pourover, it'll take a lot longer than a V60, but you can speed it up with the plunger, or set it on a stand & take the cup away when the issue from the AP gets drying & bitter.

Love the blog name  & the general look of it.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Another method! Seems reasonable, I have taken delivery of an Aeropress and picked up a Porlex this week but haven't got round to using the Aeropress but will give this a go tomorrow.


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Just gave your recipe a go...whilst I appreciate the depth of comments, I did find following the prep & method in real time a little awkward, perhaps the number of steps could be condensed so that once your water's hot & you're ready to go, it can all be viewed on one screen with no scrolling? The bit about grind philosophy bulks it out a bit too much, and grind size doesn't follow brew time so much when steeping, so you can actually steep in a French press with just about any grind (as long as you can filter/keep out the silt).
> 
> ...


*Number of steps.*

First-off I was thinking that it's good to make steps as clear as possible, but then reading it back I thought "I've put in so many steps it looks daunting and makes it sound more difficult than it actually is." I'm going to edit to make simpler after Chrimbo.

I'll Google the CoffeeHit careguide for Porlex, sounds handy.

Cheers for taking the time to comment, I'll have an explore of your blog too!


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

CrazyH said:


> Another method! Seems reasonable, I have taken delivery of an Aeropress and picked up a Porlex this week but haven't got round to using the Aeropress but will give this a go tomorrow.


Cool, enjoy your new Aeropress and Porlex.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Typo here :

*Aeorpress* is my favourite method of making coffee because the thing is pretty indestructible. I'm clumsy in the morning (the time when I make and drink coffee) and have been known to break a French Press or two. I'm also pressed for time before work, so an espresso is often out of the question (due to the time needed to warm-up the machine and clean-up afterwards). Aeropress (invented by the same guy who invented the Aerobie) is essentially a plastic cylinder and a plunger, so you can throw it around or take it on holiday without a problem.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I still like James Bailey's recipe best, although the steep time needs to be a lot longer for us mortals using a coarser grind without Tanzania or EK43s!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the look of your page. Clean and clear like that stuff teenagers put on their spots.

I've tried that recipe with the AP before and think it works well.

Question regarding Wordpress: is there anyway to get line indentations for the first line of a new paragraph without have a line break? As if in a book or newspaper.


----------

